# [SOLVED] nvidia + opengl + gentoo = zwis systemu

## lesz.mar

NVIDIA Driver Version: 190.42

CPU0: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E4500 @ 2.20GHz stepping 0d

GeForce 8600 GT

kernel-2.6.31-gentoo-r6

KDE-4.3.3

Gdy uruchamiam glxgears pojawia się kilka wyników i cały komp się zawiesza, na klawiaturze migają dwie diody nad numpad-em, wygląda tak jakby się procesor wieszał z przegrzania, a to dlatego że przy kilkukrotnym sprawdzaniu w różnym czasie od uruchomienia glxgears się wieszał (trzeba z palca wyłączać komp żeby restartować)

Gdy wyłączę efekty pulpitu wszystko jest OK.

Przy innych dystrybucjach UBUNTU, KUBUNTU wszystko jest OK

Sprawdzałem temp. procesora ok 60 stopni a proc. na karcie graficznej 57 stopni w momencie zawieszania.

Nie wiem co może być przyczyną, tzn. nie wiem gdzie grzebać, w kernelu czy opengl czy zmieniać na starsze driver-y nvidii ?Last edited by lesz.mar on Thu Mar 04, 2010 11:19 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Crenshaw

1. zawiesza sie "od zawsze" czy dopiero od jakiegos czasu? jesli robiles upgrade xorg'a to trzeba przebudowac sterowniki

2. sproboj nowsze

----------

## soban_

Jak mozesz, to sprawdz czy na innej karcie tez tak sie zachowuje. Sprawdz tez temperature jaka osiaga karta graficzna/procesor, bo byc moze ktorys z wiatrakow pod wplywem duzej ilosci kurzu mogl sie zatrzymac.

----------

## lesz.mar

 *soban_ wrote:*   

> Jak mozesz, to sprawdz czy na innej karcie tez tak sie zachowuje. Sprawdz tez temperature jaka osiaga karta graficzna/procesor, bo byc moze ktorys z wiatrakow pod wplywem duzej ilosci kurzu mogl sie zatrzymac.

 

nie mam innej karty, a coś kiepsko czytasz bo przecież wcześniej wyraźnie napisałem że temp. sprawdzałem w czasie zawieszania i wynosiły ok 60stopni, wiatraki czyste.

----------

## dziadu

Chce ogladac Twoje logi (logi logi logi) - Czarno-czarni.

----------

## SlashBeast

eselect opengl list?

----------

## soban_

 *lesz.mar wrote:*   

>  *soban_ wrote:*   Jak mozesz, to sprawdz czy na innej karcie tez tak sie zachowuje. Sprawdz tez temperature jaka osiaga karta graficzna/procesor, bo byc moze ktorys z wiatrakow pod wplywem duzej ilosci kurzu mogl sie zatrzymac. 
> 
> nie mam innej karty, a coś kiepsko czytasz bo przecież wcześniej wyraźnie napisałem że temp. sprawdzałem w czasie zawieszania i wynosiły ok 60stopni, wiatraki czyste.

 

Zle sie wyrazilem z tymi 'C. Ostantio jak mialem zwisy - okazalo sie ze jeden z radiatorow przyklejonych do pamieci odpadl temperatura byla 65'C na karcie. Tak wiec czasami "macajac" karte mozna dojsc czy sie przegrzewa. 

Jednak w Twoim wypadku to tak jak reszta napisala, raczej blad jakis w konfigruacji - skoro ubuntu sie dobrze zachowuje. Ja bym sprobowal przemergowac nvidia-drivers.

----------

## lazy_bum

Jak masz taką możliwość to zobacz czy można się dostać do tej maszyny przez np. ssh. Być może to tylko/aż jakiś ciężki zwis Xów.

----------

## lesz.mar

 *lazy_bum wrote:*   

> Jak masz taką możliwość to zobacz czy można się dostać do tej maszyny przez np. ssh. Być może to tylko/aż jakiś ciężki zwis Xów.

 

nie można niczym się dostać do systemu, mysz zablokowana tak samo klawiatura obraz zamrożony (pisałem wygląda jakby przegrzał się procesor)

chętnie wyślę logi ale nie wiem czego logi mam podawać bo jak pisałem nie wiem od czego zacząć co może być przyczyną.

Wszystko związane z xorg przeemergowałem: x11-base/xorg-drivers,  x11-base/xorg-server, x11-base/xorg-x11, x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

$ eselect opengl list

Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   nvidia *

  [2]   xorg-x11

jakie jeszcze logi mam podać ?

----------

## lsdudi

miałęm niedawno podobny problem 

pomoglo wyłączenie agp-support w kernelu (jest to bezpieczne stery nvidi same potrfią agp obsługiwać)

----------

## lesz.mar

 *lsdudi wrote:*   

> miałęm niedawno podobny problem 
> 
> pomoglo wyłączenie agp-support w kernelu (jest to bezpieczne stery nvidi same potrfią agp obsługiwać)

 

wszystko co się tyczy agp w kernelu wyłączone

----------

## lazy_bum

 *lesz.mar wrote:*   

>  *lazy_bum wrote:*   Jak masz taką możliwość to zobacz czy można się dostać do tej maszyny przez np. ssh. Być może to tylko/aż jakiś ciężki zwis Xów. 
> 
> nie można niczym się dostać do systemu, mysz zablokowana tak samo klawiatura obraz zamrożony (pisałem wygląda jakby przegrzał się procesor)

 

Jeszcze nie słyszałem żeby jakieś „zamrożenie” blokowało też inne komputery. (-; Spróbuj podłączyć się do swojego „zawieszonego” komputera z innej maszyny.

 *lesz.mar wrote:*   

> Gdy uruchamiam glxgears pojawia się kilka wyników i cały komp się zawiesza, na klawiaturze migają dwie diody nad numpad-em, wygląda tak jakby się procesor wieszał z przegrzania, a to dlatego że przy kilkukrotnym sprawdzaniu w różnym czasie od uruchomienia glxgears się wieszał (trzeba z palca wyłączać komp żeby restartować) 
> 
> Gdy wyłączę efekty pulpitu wszystko jest OK.

 

Co do samego problemu, to on występuje przy włączonych efektach _i_ glxgears? Przy samych włączonych efektach też występuje? W grach?

Na dobry początek warto wkleić log Xów i ich konfigurację. Sugeruję też przetestować inną wersję jajka i sterowników (niekoniecznie jednocześnie).

----------

## lesz.mar

 *lazy_bum wrote:*   

>  *lesz.mar wrote:*    *lazy_bum wrote:*   Jak masz taką możliwość to zobacz czy można się dostać do tej maszyny przez np. ssh. Być może to tylko/aż jakiś ciężki zwis Xów. 
> 
> nie można niczym się dostać do systemu, mysz zablokowana tak samo klawiatura obraz zamrożony (pisałem wygląda jakby przegrzał się procesor) 
> 
> Jeszcze nie słyszałem żeby jakieś „zamrożenie” blokowało też inne komputery. (-; Spróbuj podłączyć się do swojego „zawieszonego” komputera z innej maszyny.
> ...

 

nie mam innej maszyny, więc nie mogę się dostać do zawieszonego kompa

niedawno zainstalowałem gentoo i problem zaczął pojawiać się przy normalnej pracy, tzn. po kilku godzinach pracy system ni z tego ni z owego się wieszał (uruchomione: firefox, gimp, dolphin) nie mogłem znaleźć wspólnej podstawy zawieszania się więc zacząłem szukać i znalazłem program któwy wywoływał mi również te zwisy, był nim glxglears a wyłączając efekty przy uruchomionym glxglears problem się nie pojawia.

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "wfb"

   Load  "record"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "vboxmouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

   Option "ReducedBlanking"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

   BoardName   "G84 [GeForce 8600 GT]"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   Option   "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

```

X.Org X Server 1.6.5

Release Date: 2009-10-11

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux dom 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 #11 SMP Fri Feb 19 00:20:33 CET 2010 i686

Build Date: 20 February 2010  12:44:16AM

 

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Feb 20 21:42:01 2010

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) Option "ReducedBlanking"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(==) Automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.

(WW) Disabling Keyboard0

(II) Loader magic: 0x3fa60

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

   X.Org Video Driver: 5.0

   X.Org XInput driver : 4.0

   X.Org Server Extension : 2.0

(II) Loader running on linux

(++) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 10de:0402:0000:0000 nVidia Corporation G84 [GeForce 8600 GT] rev 161, Mem @ 0xf2000000/16777216, 0xe0000000/268435456, 0xf0000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x0000b000/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) System resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dri" will be loaded by default.

(II) "dri2" will be loaded by default.

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

(II) NVIDIA GLX Module  190.42  Tue Oct 20 20:55:08 PDT 2009

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "wfb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libwfb.so

(II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri

(II) UnloadModule: "dri"

(EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri2

(II) UnloadModule: "dri2"

(EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "vboxmouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//vboxmouse_drv.so

(II) Module vboxmouse: vendor="Sun Microsystems Inc."

   compiled for 0.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0

(**) Load address of symbol "VBOXMOUSE" is 0xb5aca220

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  190.42  Tue Oct 20 20:26:00 PDT 2009

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "wfb"

(II) LoadModule: "wfb"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libwfb.so

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(==) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (==) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

(**) Feb 20 21:42:02 NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(II) Feb 20 21:42:02 NVIDIA(0): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is

(II) Feb 20 21:42:02 NVIDIA(0):     enabled.

(II) Feb 20 21:42:04 NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce 8600 GT (G84) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)

(--) Feb 20 21:42:04 NVIDIA(0): Memory: 262144 kBytes

(--) Feb 20 21:42:04 NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 60.84.35.00.12

(II) Feb 20 21:42:04 NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

(--) Feb 20 21:42:04 NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(--) Feb 20 21:42:04 NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce 8600 GT at PCI:1:0:0:

(--) Feb 20 21:42:04 NVIDIA(0):     Samsung SyncMaster (CRT-0)

(--) Feb 20 21:42:04 NVIDIA(0): Samsung SyncMaster (CRT-0): 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(II) Feb 20 21:42:04 NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: CRT-0

(==) Feb 20 21:42:04 NVIDIA(0): 

(==) Feb 20 21:42:04 NVIDIA(0): No modes were requested; the default mode "nvidia-auto-select"

(==) Feb 20 21:42:04 NVIDIA(0):     will be used as the requested mode.

(==) Feb 20 21:42:04 NVIDIA(0): 

(II) Feb 20 21:42:04 NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

(II) Feb 20 21:42:04 NVIDIA(0):     "nvidia-auto-select"

(II) Feb 20 21:42:04 NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1280 x 1024

(--) Feb 20 21:42:04 NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (85, 86); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config

(--) Feb 20 21:42:04 NVIDIA(0):     option

(**) Feb 20 21:42:04 NVIDIA(0): Enabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) Feb 20 21:42:04 NVIDIA(0): Initialized GPU GART.

(II) Feb 20 21:42:04 NVIDIA(0): ACPI: failed to connect to the ACPI event daemon; the daemon

(II) Feb 20 21:42:04 NVIDIA(0):     may not be running or the "AcpidSocketPath" X

(II) Feb 20 21:42:04 NVIDIA(0):     configuration option may not be set correctly.  When the

(II) Feb 20 21:42:04 NVIDIA(0):     ACPI event daemon is available, the NVIDIA X driver will

(II) Feb 20 21:42:04 NVIDIA(0):     try to use it to receive ACPI event notifications.  For

(II) Feb 20 21:42:04 NVIDIA(0):     details, please see the "ConnectToAcpid" and

(II) Feb 20 21:42:04 NVIDIA(0):     "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration options in Appendix B: X

(II) Feb 20 21:42:04 NVIDIA(0):     Config Options in the README.

(II) Feb 20 21:42:04 NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "nvidia-auto-select"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) Feb 20 21:42:04 NVIDIA(0): Initialized OpenGL Acceleration

(==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling shared memory pixmaps

(II) Feb 20 21:42:04 NVIDIA(0): Initialized X Rendering Acceleration

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(II) Loading extension XINERAMA

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse0: always reports core events

(**) Mouse0: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(EE) Mouse0: Failed to open the VirtualBox device (error -102)

(II) UnloadModule: "vboxmouse"

(EE) PreInit returned NULL for "Mouse0"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//evdev_drv.so

(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 2.3.2

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0

(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device A4Tech USB Optical Mouse

(**) A4Tech USB Optical Mouse: always reports core events

(**) A4Tech USB Optical Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

(II) A4Tech USB Optical Mouse: Found 12 mouse buttons

(II) A4Tech USB Optical Mouse: Found scroll wheel(s)

(II) A4Tech USB Optical Mouse: Found relative axes

(II) A4Tech USB Optical Mouse: Found x and y relative axes

(II) A4Tech USB Optical Mouse: Configuring as mouse

(**) A4Tech USB Optical Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) A4Tech USB Optical Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "A4Tech USB Optical Mouse" (type: MOUSE)

(**) A4Tech USB Optical Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) A4Tech USB Optical Mouse: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00

(**) A4Tech USB Optical Mouse: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms

(**) A4Tech USB Optical Mouse: (accel) set acceleration profile 0

(II) A4Tech USB Optical Mouse: initialized for relative axes.

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button

(**) Power Button: always reports core events

(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

(II) Power Button: Found keys

(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button

(**) Power Button: always reports core events

(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event0"

(II) Power Button: Found keys

(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

```

----------

## lesz.mar

Znalazłem drugi komp. i w czasie zawieszenia nie można się dostać do niego za pomocą ssh, ping też nie dochodzi.

----------

## lesz.mar

Nikt nie potrafi mi pomóc? Przynajmniej gdzie mam szukać błędów: nvidia (kompilowałem starsze wersje i to samo), kernel, Xorg czy OpenGL ?

Bo jeśli nie znajdę rozwiązania będę musiał się przesiąść na kubuntu (chociaż nie chcę)

Kubuntu ma tą samą wersje jądra co moje gentoo, driver nvidi starszy ale na gentoo też ten sam wgrałem bez rezultatu

Co więcej glxglear pokazuje lepsze rezultaty na kubuntu niż na gentoo

Kubuntu katuję na wszystkie możliwe sposoby i nie chce się powiesić, a gentoo od razu

Pomocy! bo chce zostać przy gentoo !!!

----------

## plusz01

Jajko kompilowałeś ręcznie czy genkernelem ? jak genkrenelem to sprawdź czy dobrze wszystko dodało w "processor type and features" skoro piszesz że cały komp się wiesza moim zdaniem wina leży po stronie procka nie serwera X

----------

## Crenshaw

 *lesz.mar wrote:*   

> Nikt nie potrafi mi pomóc? Przynajmniej gdzie mam szukać błędów: nvidia (kompilowałem starsze wersje i to samo), kernel, Xorg czy OpenGL ?
> 
> Bo jeśli nie znajdę rozwiązania będę musiał się przesiąść na kubuntu (chociaż nie chcę)
> 
> Kubuntu ma tą samą wersje jądra co moje gentoo, driver nvidi starszy ale na gentoo też ten sam wgrałem bez rezultatu
> ...

 

Jesli sam sobie nie pomozesz czytajac ze zrozumieniem drugi post to raczej nie zostaniesz. Napisalem Ci tam zebys sprobowal NOWSZE sterowniki (np. 190.53 ktorych uzywa tu wiecej niz jedna osoba i dzialaja). Gentoo-sources to jest cos innego niz kernel ubuntu i nie dziw sie ze tam jest ok a tu nie.

IMHO zmarnowales ludziom czas nie probojac NOWSZYCH sterownikow najpierw.

----------

## lesz.mar

 *Crenshaw wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Jesli sam sobie nie pomozesz czytajac ze zrozumieniem drugi post to raczej nie zostaniesz. Napisalem Ci tam zebys sprobowal NOWSZE sterowniki (np. 190.53 ktorych uzywa tu wiecej niz jedna osoba i dzialaja). Gentoo-sources to jest cos innego niz kernel ubuntu i nie dziw sie ze tam jest ok a tu nie.
> 
> IMHO zmarnowales ludziom czas nie probojac NOWSZYCH sterownikow najpierw.

 

Ty chyba też masz kłopoty z czytaniem, bo pisałem że to nie sprawa sterowników nvidii bo one są zamknięte i skoro działają na ubuntu to dlaczego by nie miały działać na innym systemie ???

Ciekawe ile to ja czasu zmarnowałem tym biednym ludziom którzy przez cały czas siedzą przy kompie i czekają aż ja zmienię sterowniki na niestabilne ?

Sprawa się już rozwiązała przy zmianie kernela na nowszy, tylko dalej nie wiem co było przyczyną czy poprawki w nowym kernelu czy jakaś opcja zaznaczona/odzanczona - bo konfigurowałem od nowa bez kopiowania pliki .config, ale Crenshaw nie zawracaj sobie tym problemem już głowy bo stracisz z dużo czasu, sam porównam pliki .config i może dojdę do jakiś wniosków.(wszystko związane z agp w kernelu było wyłączone)

----------

## lazy_bum

 *lesz.mar wrote:*   

> Ty chyba też masz kłopoty z czytaniem, bo pisałem że to nie sprawa sterowników nvidii bo one są zamknięte i skoro działają na ubuntu to dlaczego by nie miały działać na innym systemie ???

 

Np. dlatego, że Gentoo nakłada inne łatki na kernel/nvidia-drivers, ma inną wersję X i pewnie jeszcze kilka zmiennych, które mogą mieć na to wpływ, by się dało znaleźć. <-:

----------

## newfuntek

Może spróbuj zainstalować open source i napisz jak działa, ja nie mam karty nvidii:

http://hardenedgentoo.blogspot.com/2010/01/nouveau-driver-with-kms-support-on.html

----------

